# Looking for a compact reliable Glucometer



## HardKnocks (Nov 25, 2021)

Like the title says.  Looking to update gear.

I work mostly in very rural areas, (Lvl 1 >60 min driving ETA) and gear bag space it as a premium.

Thanks

HK


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 25, 2021)

They’re available at your local Walgreens or CVS for 20 bucks.


----------



## FiremanMike (Nov 29, 2021)

Your EMS equipment supplier doesn’t carry any?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2021)

Seriously, this is a $20 disposable.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 29, 2021)

I don't have personal experience but I'd likely get a $10 ReliOn tester at Walmart.  

The strips appear to be the most inexpensive.


----------



## HardKnocks (Nov 29, 2021)

My supplier carries the cheap, consumer-grade  off the shelf stuff.

When your work usually takes you  2-3 hrs away from a Level 1, you want something more than Consumer Grade.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 29, 2021)

HardKnocks said:


> My supplier carries the cheap, consumer-grade  off the shelf stuff.
> 
> When your work usually takes you  2-3 hrs away from a Level 1, you want something more than Consumer Grade.


Consumer grade is perfectly acceptable and accurate if used correctly. They are medical devices that had to get cleared by the FDA to be accurate in order to be sold. Inside the directions for all the devices it will tell you how often you should do control checks to make sure it is still functioning properly. We do them at the first of each month and with each new bottle of test strips.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2021)

This has a orange sleeve. Maybe this is a little more “EMS looking” and tacticool. https://www.theemsstore.com/store/p...dge-Sensors-Microdot-XTRA-EMS-Glucometer-Kit?


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2021)

Maybe a little pelican case would help, if damage is a concern. I’d suggest having one in the ambulance and one in the first in bag, if possible. Nice to have a backup.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 30, 2021)

HardKnocks said:


> My supplier carries the cheap, consumer-grade  off the shelf stuff.
> 
> When your work usually takes you  2-3 hrs away from a Level 1, you want something more than Consumer Grade.


Why does your distance from a level 1 mean anything?  are you saying they aren't accurate?  are you checking BGL multiple times on a patient on a routine basis (outside of known diabetic, suffering from diabetic emergencies, of course)?

what's wrong with consumer grade?  yes, it's cheaper, and it will probably die sooner, but that's when you replace them for a brand new one.  they can (and should) be checked to ensure calibration is accurate (as @DesertMedic66 said), but if they do the job, what's the issue?

we (FD) stick ours in our bag, and it gets knocked around like everything else.  unless you hit with a hammer, I don't forsee it breaking unexpectedly, especially if you check it during your daily truck checks.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 30, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> This has a orange sleeve. Maybe this is a little more “EMS looking” and tacticool. https://www.theemsstore.com/store/p...dge-Sensors-Microdot-XTRA-EMS-Glucometer-Kit?


Omaha Orange? You know it’s GOOD.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 1, 2021)

So all those diabetics who live several hours from the trauma center and check their blood glucose every day with tsk tsk...consumer grade quality are actually in danger!!??


----------



## Tigger (Dec 1, 2021)

https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/freestyle-lite,-blood-glucose-monitoring-system/ID=prod3423400-product
		


The best glucometer there is, don’t @ me. 

Seriously the strips are *chef’s kiss.*


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/freestyle-lite,-blood-glucose-monitoring-system/ID=prod3423400-product
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. We have one in every bag and a dozen spares sitting on a shelf.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 1, 2021)

But if I buy those...it does not scream whacker...errr, I mean professional!!! I need to spend money and have a certain look to demonstrate professionalism and quality!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 1, 2021)

Just get an iStat!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2021)

akflightmedic said:


> But if I buy those...it does not scream whacker...errr, I mean professional!!! I need to spend money and have a certain look to demonstrate professionalism and quality!!!


Buy a kydex case to carry it on your belt.


----------



## FiremanMike (Dec 1, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Buy a kydex case to carry it on your belt.


Wait, you guys don't do this?

Oh.. yeah I don't either..


----------



## E tank (Dec 3, 2021)

Worked really well for what you'd need on the ambulance...prolly have to get it from a veterinary supply or Russia or something now.


----------



## Fastfrankie19151 (Dec 22, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> This has a orange sleeve. Maybe this is a little more “EMS looking” and tacticool. https://www.theemsstore.com/store/p...dge-Sensors-Microdot-XTRA-EMS-Glucometer-Kit?


Oh fancy orange like the stripes on the ambulance lol


----------



## HardKnocks (Jul 21, 2022)

Picked up one of these to put through the Grinder.  I like the extremely thin profile as a space saving feature.




Bionime 550 Glucose Meter


----------

